# Can an engine needing 054 run on 048 curves



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I will be downsizing to a smaller layout with maximum curves at 048. I wonder if an engine needing 054 can be operated on 048.

Also I contacted Steve at Ross to see if he would be able to make the curves for me.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

There are too many variables. What particular engine, type of track, etc. We would need more detailed info.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Spence said:


> There are too many variables. What particular engine, type of track, etc. We would need more detailed info.


Let's say a Lionel scale steamer like an M1a or Mohawk.

I think only Atlas offers 048 but I did contact Ross to see if they could make the curves for me.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

You might be able to run that engine on Gargraves 042 curves as they are a bit larger(three fourths to one inch) then the Ross 042 curves. If that don't work try cutting the curves in 3 equal pieces and inserting a 4 or 5 inch section of straight track between the cut curve sections.

Atlas curves come in 045 and 054 if I am correct.

Not sure but I think MTH doesn't make an 054 curve. I think Lionel makes an 048 curve in Fastrack.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

TJSmith said:


> I will be downsizing to a smaller layout with maximum curves at 048. I wonder if an engine needing 054 can be operated on 048.
> 
> Also I contacted Steve at Ross to see if he would be able to make the curves for me.


That's a definite maybe. Some engines will run on smaller diameter than their rating...some won't. A Lionel 752E is rated for O72, but it will run on 68.5 inch diameter.

I would get some Gargraves flex track and test to see the smallest diameter your engines will handle...and use the flex track instead of trying to get a custom made size.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

And .... an engine may run on tighter curves, but not switches.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the engine is rated for O54 anything less is serendipity.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

JimL said:


> And .... an engine may run on tighter curves, but not switches.


If the switches are Lionel with the large switch motor housing that is so true! 
Try using Gargraves or Ross switches with adapter pins as the switch motors are on the side of the switch and don't interfere with any engines or freight cars.

Lee Fritz


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

BigAl56 said:


> If the engine is rated for O54 anything less is serendipity.


That may not always be true!! Most companies rate their engines & rolling stock on track sizes that they make and not on what is available from other companies.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Spence said:


> There are too many variables. What particular engine, type of track, etc. We would need more detailed info.


Spence nailed it--too many variables.

Why not provide the particulars?


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

Some engines will not even run on the specified curves let alone smaller ones than that. I would sure not design a layout based on the hope that my O-54 engines would run on O-48 curves. Find a way to make the track layout match the engine specs.

LDBennett


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Pingman said:


> Spence nailed it--too many variables.
> 
> Why not provide the particulars?


I thought I did. But to be specific Lionel NYC Legacy Mohawk. I put it up for sale just in case.

I did hear back from Steve at Ross. He is in California doing some hobby shows and will reply to my request next week.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_An engine may run but not pull anything due to the rear coupler. I had a Lionel S2. great engine but on tight curves the rear coupler would not give enough to keep the cars on the track. Didn't the 3 truck shay's have the same problem ? Not sure.

If you can list the track and any engines you are concerned with. I'm sure someone here will have the same engine and can give you details. 

We may be a small forum, but we are good...._


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

My layout is about half O-31 and I have judiciously only bought MTH trains made for O-31 operation. My track is MTH RealTrax. Still, I have had to modify some MTH cars to get them around these tight curves. I had one MTH engine rated for O-31 curves but would de-rail mid turn. The engine's drivers were not gauged correctly and would bind in the track on the curve. once I corrected the gauging all was fine. 

The Point? Just because the catalog says they will negotiate a given diameter curve does not mean they will. And most probably they will not negotiate tighter curves. If they would then the manufacturer (MTH, Lionel, or??) would rate them for the tighter curves so they could sell more.

LDBennett


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

JimL said:


> And .... an engine may run on tighter curves, but not switches.





phillyreading said:


> If the switches are Lionel with the large switch motor housing that is so true!
> Try using Gargraves or Ross switches with adapter pins as the switch motors are on the side of the switch and don't interfere with any engines or freight cars.
> 
> Lee Fritz


It can also be the turnout, itself.

Such as not being able to run on my Ross 064 switches, but can negotiate ~064 .... or even a bit tighter .... curves.

Jim


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Same here I have 2 mainlines, O-54 and O31. Bought a TMCC Mohawk and failed to pay attention to the specs only to discover it would not run on the O31 turns. In recent years Lionel and MTH have been very good about testing the curves. If the engine is officially listed for O54 you should expect that to be the case.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

*"If the engine is officially listed for O54 you should expect that to be the case."*

That's true IF it is manufactured correctly. One of my MTH RailKing engines (rated for O-31 curves) had the driver wheels not gauged correctly. The wheels on each side of the engine were too far apart from each other. It would bind in O-31 curves and derail. I had to reseat the pressed on wheels to the correct track gauge width and now all is fine.

Some percentage of my MTH RailKing and Premier rolling stock and especially their RealTrax track system is not correct from the factory or the design is less than stellar. I suspect Lionel is the same as both MTH and Lionel use China as their manufacturing center. The poor design of RealTrax is all on the USA MTH.

LDBennett


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Stoshu said:


> _An engine may run but not pull anything due to the rear coupler. I had a Lionel S2. great engine but on tight curves the rear coupler would not give enough to keep the cars on the track. Didn't the 3 truck shay's have the same problem ? Not sure.
> 
> If you can list the track and any engines you are concerned with. I'm sure someone here will have the same engine and can give you details.
> 
> We may be a small forum, but we are good...._


That was the Lionel remake of the K-Line two truck shay. K-Line included an adapter for the rear coupler to extend it out so that you could operate it on 031 curves. Lionel modified the frame and did not supply to adapter.

Those who bought the engines complained but Lionel never did anything about solving the issue. They stated that the catalog description noted that the engine needed 036 curve minimums.

I have the K-line version and since I have larger curves I sold my adapter. I think someone did use 3D printing to make them but I don't remember who that was.

I know a guy VAgolfer was very upset and he may have been the one who had them produced.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I posted the Mohawk for sale and I have a buyer.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

I would be careful. I bought Lionel MR S3 that I thought could negotiate 0-42 curves based upon someone who was running it on O-42. It ran fine but I noticed later that my drawbar was bent. After that, I have only ran it on O-54 or greater.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought a set of K-Line Interurban cars and found they could run on 036 Fastrack curves but were rated for 042 curves because that was what was made at the time.

Lee Fritz


----------

